# Atheris Hispida



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi 
Does Atheris Hispida ever appear at the European shows,? assuming these are rare in the U.K. 
Thanks 
Heather


----------



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven’t seen Hispida but have seen plenty of squamigera and chlorechis. 

Edit and ceratophora on an occasion


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeh , that's what I have seen also


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

They have done in the past, but they certainly aren't common. Why?


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

Because im doing a bit of research on them :2thumb:


----------



## bitisman (Jun 19, 2009)

*Hispida*

I have a couple of contacts in Europe and Africa with hispida. The problem is the wild caught specimens are so parasite laden and so humidity dependant (like gonyosoma they absorb water through their specialised scales)and also the animals sit around for months (sometimes without food and water)before large enough shipments are made to Europe. Once here less than half the hispida make it (another factor being hispida like lizard and amphibian prey) ensuring the European breeding base (for genetics) is not big enough. There unusual scalation and rarity escalates the prices. There are also less exporters where Hispida occur because of civil wars (Uganda and Congo formerly Zaire). The civil wars have also played havoc with the wild habitats being cut down , burn't and all the wildlife being eaten.
Andrew (Bitisman)


----------

